# Australian Open tennis 2020



## chic (Jan 15, 2020)

The smog and smoke from the bushfires are so bad at Melbourne Park, site of the Australian Open Grand Slam, that players are questioning whether the event will be able to proceed or whether it should be postponed.



This looks dangerous to me. Maybe tournament organizers should put the health of players, coaches, spectators, ball kids and linesmen and referees first and just suspend this tournament?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 24, 2020)

I've been watching some of the matches on ESPN or Tennis Channel
A couple days ago I watched 15 yr old U.S. player,Cocco Grauff defeat Venus Williams in straight sets just like she did in the 1st round at Wimbeldon.
I just heard on radio,she upset #1 seed &defending U.S.Open champ,Naomi Osaka in straight sets.I didn't see match live,will look forward to seeing it on tape.Cocco is a good tennis player,I hope she goes farther in tournament,I'm rooting for her


----------

